# Asus Laptop w/ Windows 8 Restarts for No Reason



## ZoToast (Jun 23, 2013)

My girlfriend bought an Asus 15634 Laptop back in early October, and recently the computer has been rebooting for no apparent reason. It's happened three or four times in the past week or so (two times were within an hour of each other). She'll be doing some work and right in the middle of it the computer will restart. Note, my username says Windows 7 but as it is my gf's computer... she is using Windows 8.

It just happened this morning so I looked at the Event Logs to see if there was an explanation. There was a Kernal-Power event-ID 41, which basically says the system rebooted incorrectly but doesn't specify why ("The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.") There aren't any other critical or warning events that I can see leading up to it, but maybe there's something there I'm missing.

I don't think it's the battery as it has restarted while being plugged in, and she never downloads anything off the internet so I don't think it's malware. I don't think there have been any major system changes recently either, this is her first Windows computer and frankly I don't think she has any clue how to change anything manually anyway. Are there any diagnostic tests I can run to try to narrow down the problem? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A computer that reboots on it's own is usually caused by overheating or a power issue. Blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Do not use computer on carpet or on a bed. Make sure there is ventilation to the bottom of the computer. Consider using a laptop cooling pad. If you continue to have problems, remove the battery and just use the power adapter. If this works then replace the battery.


----------



## Candipanties (Apr 1, 2014)

I just ran the test for windows, short drive test....failed. How long can I leave battery out of the notebook? I ALWAYS have mine plugged in and never use the battery.

I will run the test for DOS this evening. 

Another little aside here, how can i use my avatar from my virtual world?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@candipanties please do not hijack another persons thread. Start your own thread to avoid confusion. 
You can run the Longer test if you like, but if the Short test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## parisarvi (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello. I have a problem With my keyboard.for example when I press the k key it types 2.but when I keep the k key and fn at the Same time it types correctly.and when I don't it turns to wrong.my laptop brand is Asus and my system is win8.and where is the numlock? Can't find it:banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@parisarvi, I will also ask you not to hijack someone else's thread and to start your own. To solve your problem, hold down the *FN *key and press the *Num Lock* key once.


----------

